# Shine Art rhinestone alternative



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been buying rhinestones from Shine Art for years without any issues. I just put an order in for their Korean grade crystal rhinestones and received a message that they no longer sell them due to problems with their supplier. They recommended the economy grade. Has anyone tried these? I was also looking at Nova. Their pricing looks good, but wondering how the quality is.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Do you mean Chinese rhinestone? The quality of Chinese rhinestone is so terrible, but the price is far less than Korean rhinestone. Of course, there is one alternative, Chi-Korean. Chi-Korean rhinestone has similar look with Korean rhinestone, and the quality is not bad.What's more important, the price is less than Korean rhinestone. If your supplier offered Chi-Korean rhinestone, you can accept the new material.


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes. Their Chinese economy grade was what they recommended since they no longer have the Korean grade I normally purchase. I went to Nova Rhinestone Supply, and their prices are pretty close with free shipping. I was just wondering if anyone has used them, and how was the quality.


----------

